# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  حكم الاعتكاف للنساء

## حفيدة المتولي

الحمد لله وصلى الله على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً إلى يوم الدين، أما بعد:

*فإن الاعتكاف سنة مؤكدة بالإجماع.*

 *قال ابن المنذر: أجمع أهل العلم على أن الاعتكاف سنة لا يجب على الناس فرضا، إلا أن يوجب المرء على نفسه الاعتكاف نذراً، فيجب عليه1.*



*ومما يدل على أنه سنة: فعل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ومداومته عليه، تقرباً إلى الله تعالى، وطلباً لثوابه، واعتكاف أزواجه معه وبعده، ويدل على أنه غير واجب: أن أصحابه لم يعتكفوا، ولا أمرهم النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- به إلا من أراده2.*


*وهو المكث في المسجد من شخص مخصوص بصفة مخصوصة3.*


*واعتكاف المرأة في المسجد جائز، 
*
*وقد ورد عَنْ عَائِشَةَ -رضي الله عنها- أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ذَكَرَ أَنْ يَعْتَكِفَ الْعَشْرَ الْأَوَاخِرَ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ، فَاسْتَأْذَنَتْ  هُ عَائِشَةُ فَأَذِنَ لَهَا، وَسَأَلَتْ حَفْصَةُ عَائِشَةَ أَنْ تَسْتَأْذِنَ لَهَا فَفَعَلَتْ، 
*
*فَلَمَّا رَأَتْ ذَلِكَ زَيْنَبُ ابْنَةُ جَحْشٍ أَمَرَتْ بِبِنَاءٍ فَبُنِيَ لَهَا، قَالَتْ: وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إِذَا صَلَّى انْصَرَفَ إِلَى بِنَائِهِ، فَبَصُرَ بِالْأَبْنِيَةِ فَقَالَ: (مَا هَذَا) قَالُوا: بِنَاءُ عَائِشَةَ وَحَفْصَةَ وَزَيْنَبَ، 
*
*فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (أَالْبِرَّ أَرَدْنَ بِهَذَا؟ مَا أَنَا بِمُعْتَكِفٍ) فَرَجَعَ فَلَمَّا أَفْطَرَ اعْتَكَفَ عَشْرًا مِنْ شَوَّالٍ4.*



*قال ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى في شرحه هذا الحديث معللاً ردَّ النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إياهن عن الاعتكاف: وكأنه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- خشي أن يكون الحامل لهن على ذلك المباهاة والتنافس الناشئ عن الغيرة حرصاً على القرب منه خاصة، 
*
*فيخرج الاعتكاف عن موضوعه، أو لما أذن لعائشة وحفصة أولاً كان ذلك خفيفاً بالنسبة إلى ما يفضي إليه الأمر من توارد بقية النسوة على ذلك، 
*
*فيضيق المسجد على المصلين، أو بالنسبة إلى أن اجتماع النسوة عنده يصيره كالجالس في بيته، وربما شغلنه عن التخلي لما قصد من العبادة فيفوت مقصود الاعتكاف5.*


*مسألة:*
*
*
 *قال ابن حجر في الفتح في شرح حديث عائشة السابق ذكره: قال ابن المنذر وغيره: في الحديث: إن المرأة لا تعتكف حتى تستأذن زوجها، وأنها إذا اعتكفت بغير إذنه كان له أن يخرجه6.*


*فإن كان بإذنه هل له أن يرجع فيمنعها؟ خلاف على ثلاثة أقوال:*

*الأول: إذا أذن لها الزوج ثم منعها أثم بذلك، وامتنعت. وهذا قول أهل الرأي.*

*الثاني: ليس له ذلك، وبهذا قال مالك، وهذا الحديث حجة عليهم.*

*الثالث: له أن يرجع فيمنعه7.*

*وهل المسجد شرط للاعتكاف أم لا وما الأفضل في حق المرأة؟ أقوال:*

*القول الأول: لا تعتكف إلا في مسجد غير مسجد بيتها، قال ابن حجر رحمه الله: المسجد شرط للاعتكاف؛ لأن النساء شرع لهن الاحتجاب في البيوت، فلو لم يكن المسجد شرطاً ما وقع ما ذُكر من الإذن والمنع، ولاكتفى لهن بالاعتكاف في مساجد بيوتهن8.*


*وقد روي عن ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما- أنه سئل عن اعتكاف المرأة في مسجد بيتها، فقال: بدعة، وأبغض الأعمال إلى الله البدع، لا اعتكاف إلا في مسجد تقام فيه الصلاة.*
*وروى عمرو بن دينار، عن جابر9، أنه سئل عن امرأة جعلت عليها أن تعتكف في مسجد بيتها، قال: لا يصلح، لتعتكف في مسجد، 
*
*كما قال الله: {وَأَنتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ} (187) سورة البقرة**10**.*

*القول الثاني: لا تعتكف إلا في مسجد بيتها، ويجوز في غيره مع الكراهة، وقد أطلق الشافعي كراهته لهن في المسجد الذي تصلى فيه الجماعة، واحتج بحديث عائشة -رضي الله عنها- السابق، فإنه دالٌّ على كراهة الاعتكاف للمرأة إلا في مسجد بيتها؛ لأنها تتعرض لكثرة من يراها.*


*القول الثالث: شرط الحنفية لصحة اعتكاف المرأة أن تكون في مسجد بيتها؛ لأن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ترك الاعتكاف في المسجد، لما رأى أبنية أزواجه فيه، وقال: (آلبِرَّ تُرِدْنَ)، ولأن مسجد بيتها موضع فضيلة صلاتها، فكان موضع اعتكافها، كالمسجد في حق الرجل11.*

*وقد رجح ابن قدامة رحمه الله القول الأول، معللاً بأن أزواج النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- استأذنه في الاعتكاف في المسجد، فأذن لهن، ولو لم يكن موضعاً لاعتكافهن، لما أذن فيه، ولو كان الاعتكاف في غيره أفضل لدلهن عليه، ونبههن عليه، ولأن الاعتكاف قربة يشترط لها المسجد في حق الرجل، فيشترط في حق المرأة كالطواف، وحديث عائشة حجة لن12.*


*وقال ابن رجب -رحمه الله-: وهؤلاء جعلوا مساجد البيوت حكمها حكم المساجد في الاعتكاف، ولو كان هذا صحيحاً لاعتكف أزواج النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في مساجد بيوتهن، وإنما كن يعتكفن في مسجد النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-13.*


*قال النووي رحمه الله: إن الاعتكاف لا يصح إلا في المسجد؛ لأن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأزواجه وأصحابه إنما اعتكفوا في المسجد مع المشقة في ملازمته، فلو جاز في البيت لفعلوه ولو مرة لا سيما النساء؛ لأن حاجتهن إليه في البيوت أكثر14.*


*حالات قد تقع فيها المعتكفة:*

*§** المعتكفة إذا توفي عنها زوجها فيها قولان:*

*الأول: أن المعتكفة إذا توفي زوجها لزمها الخروج لقضاء العدة، وبهذا قال الشافعي.*

*الثاني: تمضي في اعتكافها حتى تفرغ منه، ثم ترجع إلى بيت زوجها فتعتد فيه؛ لأن الاعتكاف المنذور واجب15، والاعتداد في البيت واجب، فقد تعارض واجبان فيقدم أسبقهما وبهذا قال ربيعة ومالك وابن المنذر16.*


*§** المستحاضة إذا أرادت الاعتكاف:*

*أما الاستحاضة فلا تمنع الاعتكاف؛ لأنها لا تمنع الصلاة ولا الطواف، وقد قالت عَائِشَةُ -رضي الله عنها-: (اعْتَكَفَتْ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- امْرَأَةٌ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِهِ مُسْتَحَاضَةٌ، فَكَانَتْ تَرَى الْحُمْرَةَ وَالصُّفْرَةَ، فَرُبَّمَا وَضَعْنَا الطَّسْتَ تَحْتَهَا وَهِيَ تُصَلِّي)17.*

*إذا ثبت هذا فإنها تتحفظ وتتلجم؛ لئلا تلوث المسجد، فإن لم يمكن صيانته منها خرجت من المسجد؛ لأنه عذرٌ وخروجٌ لحفظ المسجد من نجاستها، فأشبه الخروج لقضاء حاجة الإنسان18.*


*§** إذا حاضت المعتكفة:*

*إذا حاضت المعتكفة فيجب خروجها من المسجد وهذا لا خلاف فيه؛ لأن الحيض حدث يمنع اللبث في المسجد، فهو كالجنابة، وآكد منه، وقد قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: {لَا أُحِلُّ الْمَسْجِدَ لِحَائِضٍ وَلَا جُنُبٍ19}20.*

*وعلى المرأة أن تلتزم بشروط وآداب الخروج من البيت، فلا تخرج متعطرة ولا متزينة ولا متبرجة ولا متغنجة، فخروجها قد يحرم من أصله إذا كان مسبباً للفتنة، فحينئذ لا يجوز لها الخروج إطلاقًا، وحيث أمنت الفتنة جاز.*

*وهنا أمر يجدر التنبيه عليه، وهو أن المرأة تراعي زوجها وأولادها والقيام بحقهم دون تفريط، فلا ينبغي أن تقصر في حق أيٍّ منهم، فحق الزوج عظيم، ومقامها في تربية أولادها عظيم أيضاً.*


*ولا بأس في حق المرأة الكبيرة التي قد وجد من يخفف عنها من أعباء البيت من بناتها، وكذا التي لم يعد لها من أعمال منزلها وشؤونه شيء ككبيرات السن والقواعد من النساء, أو إن كان زوجها معتكفاً ولا حاجة إليها، فهؤلاء لهن أن يعتكفن، وعلى مريدة الاعتكاف أن تراعي بيتها وشؤونه أولاً، وترعى مصالحه ومستلزماته، ثم تعتكف إن شاءت.*


 *أسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعاً لمرضاته، وأن يهدينا للقيام بطاعاته، وأن يسدد أعمالنا في رضاه؛ إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه، وصلى الله على رسوله وسلم.*
*1** المغني لابن قدامة: (6/208، 209) وكتاب الإجماع لابن المنذر: (53)، وشرح النووي على مسلم: (4/201).*

*2** المغني لابن قدامة: (6/209).*

*3** شرح النووي على مسلم: (4/201).*

*4** صحيح البخاري: (1904) صحيح مسلم: (2007) واللفظ للبخاري.*

*5** فتح الباري لابن حجر: (6/323).* 

*6** المصدر السابق.* 

*7** المصدر السابق.*

*8** المصدر السابق.*

*9** قال ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله في فتح الباري لابن رجب: (3/184): (وجابر هذا يحتمل أنه جابر بن عبد الله الصحابي، ويحتمل أنه جابر بن زيد أبو الشعثاء التابعي).*

*10** فتح الباري لابن رجب: (3/184).* 

*11** بدائع الصنائع في ترتيب الشرائع: (4/319)، المغني لابن قدامة: (6/217، 218)، فتح الباري لابن حجر: (6/322)، وشرح النووي على مسلم: (4/201).* 

*12** المغني: (6/218).* 

*13** فتح الباري لابن رجب: (3/184).*

*14** شرح النووي على مسلم: (4/201).*

*15** وهذا مبني على أن الشروع في التطوع ملزم كالنذر، كما هو عند الأحناف، انظر بدائع الصنائع: (4/298).*

*16** المغني لابن قدامة: (6/245).*

*17** صحيح البخاري: (1896)*

*18** المغني: (6/249).*

*19** سنن أبي داود: (201) وضعفه الألباني.*

----------

